# χαρακτηρίζω/ περιγράφω



## colurosa (Sep 9, 2015)

κάθε άλλο παρά συνηθισμένη τη χαρακτήριζαν

Ψάχνω ένα ρήμα συνώνυμο του "χαρακτηρίζω", μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε;

Θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω το ρήμα "περιγράφω" στην παραπάνω πρόταση;
Αν ναι, πώς θα γινόταν;

δεν την περιέγραφαν "συνηθισμένη";
δεν την περιέγραφαν ως μία συνηθισμένη π.χ. γυναίκα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2015)

Μήπως μπορείς να δώσεις μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι από το περικείμενο για να ενεργοποιηθεί καλύτερα η έμπνευσή μας; :)

Σε αυτά με το περιέγραφαν εγώ θα πρόσθετα ένα «θα» (αλλά το λέω με κάθε επιφύλαξη, αφού δεν γνωρίζω τι γίνεται γύρω γύρω):

_δεν *θα* την περιέγραφαν ως μία συνηθισμένη π.χ. γυναίκα_


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2015)

Μόνο συνηθισμένη δε θα τη λέγανε.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 9, 2015)

Για τους περισσότερους ένοικους της πολυκατοικίας, η Καίτη ήταν μία "συνηθισμένη γυναίκα", ενώ αντίθετα τη Ματίνα κάθε άλλο παρά συνηθισμένη τη χαρακτήριζαν.

Θέλω να αποφύγω την χρήση του "ήταν", αλλά κάτι δεν μου αρέσει στην ακόλουθη φράση:
Οι περισσότεροι ένοικοι της πολυκατοικίας, "συνηθισμένη γυναίκα" περιέγραφαν την Καίτη, ενώ τη Ματίνα κάθε άλλο παρά συνηθισμένη τη χαρακτήριζαν.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 9, 2015)

Κάπως έτσι, δηλαδή;
Οι περισσότεροι ένοικοι της πολυκατοικίας, "συνηθισμένη γυναίκα" την έλεγαν (την αποκαλούσαν-την παρουσίαζαν) την Καίτη, ενώ τη Ματίνα κάθε άλλο παρά συνηθισμένη τη χαρακτήριζαν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2015)

Εμένα μού φαίνεται μια χαρά το «ήταν» στην πρώτη πρόταση. Αν θες να πας όπως στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, τότε:

_Οι περισσότεροι ένοικοι της πολυκατοικίας περιέγραφαν (παρουσίαζαν, ζωγράφιζαν, κουτσομπόλευαν κ.ο.κ., ανάλογα) την Καίτη σαν «συνηθισμένη γυναίκα», ενώ τη Ματίνα κάθε άλλο παρά συνηθισμένη τη χαρακτήριζαν_ (προσοχή: να φύγει το κόμμα μετά το «πολυκατοικίας»).


----------



## colurosa (Sep 9, 2015)

Και εγώ το "ήταν" προτιμώ, όμως στη συγκεκριμένη παράγραφο εμφανίζεται άλλες δύο φορές.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2015)

Θα κρατούσα την πρώτη εκδοχή, αλλά θα την έγραφα ως εξής:

Για τους περισσότερους ένοικους της πολυκατοικίας η Καίτη ήταν μια «συνηθισμένη γυναίκα», ενώ αντίθετα τη Ματίνα κάθε άλλο παρά συνηθισμένη τη χαρακτήριζαν. (ή: θα τη χαρακτήριζαν, με νοηματική διαφορά)

Δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα το _περιγράφω_ στη θέση τού _χαρακτηρίζω_.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 9, 2015)

«συνηθισμένη γυναίκα», θα μπορούσαν να αποφευχθούν τα εισαγωγικά;


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2015)

Τα εισαγωγικά δείχνουν ότι οι ένοικοι χρησιμοποιούσαν αυτήν ή παρόμοια διατύπωση όταν αναφέρονταν στην κυρία Καίτη.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 9, 2015)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------

